# Hackintosh probleme apple store



## eldodi (2 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous 


Depuis la réinstallation de mon clone sur mon nouveau SSD , je n'ai plus accès aux mise à jour et à lApple store

j'ai un message de type " erreur inconnu" , j'ai par contre accès à  icloud et itunes 

j'ai la version 10.8.2  méthode unibeast sur bios gigabyte uefi 

j'ai déjà essayé de changer le numéro de série avec  wizard sans succés


----------

